# Help!



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

_How am I supposed to raise $50.76 in three days to buy my betta a new tank!_ He really needs it! If I get the money he gets a new tank, he is SO BORED AND CROWDED in the tank he's in right now. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

theres lots of ways to earn money...
*YOU CAN:*

_if you live in a neighborhood,you can mow lawns, walk dogs, clean houses, or do other c****************s thet other people are too lazy to do themselves. _
* you could have a garage sale!!!!*
you can get a job at a place that pays money!!!!!!
((that was kinda obvious, but okay.........))


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

lol thanks for ideas


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

thats alot for a betta? 10g $7 new. Filter via sponge and air pump $10. there ya go


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah but them you add a light, gavel, decor, and you right back to the $50.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

i agree with hoof. i mow lawns in the summer and get paid about 20 dollars per yard and they aren't that big either. i've heard that bebysitting rakes in alot of dough as well. good luck!
Andrew

p.s. why do you need it in 3 days?


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

i need it in three days because thats the time I go away..( not die if your wondering).


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah I nanny and get $10 an hour, and thats for only 1 kid. So if your old enough babysitting is a great way to make some extra cash.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Try going door to door offering to mow lawns or wash cars or clean out gutters etc. Most ppl would be happy to give you the jobs they are dreading to do. Keep your rates down though and ask if they think they have a friend nearby who would like some jobs done too, then they'll call them and tell them you do good work for a good price and word of mouth will get around. If you have a cell phone leave your number with them and tell them to tell their friends you are contactable on you're cell phone to organise a time to come over.

Good Luck


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

if is going away though, gravel and decor isnt a necessity, if needs a quickfix, then just needs the bare necessity, tank and filter, can get decor later down the road when has more time..


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have never kept my tanks with hoods. I just rig a light above the tank and have it shine down when I would like to visit with my fish! Hehe. They dont need light at all, its just something I FEEL they prefer. Ha. But yeah, I just recently bought a hood. Just use a lamp next to the tank.


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

oh ok, nice suggestions everybody! I'll look into it!


----------

